# What colour is my colt?



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi  
On the 24th of April, I got 4 Miniature horses for give away, They were never handled and just left breeding in a large paddock for years as the owners grew old and couldn't handle them any more so they tried selling them, but no luck so they just gave them away. 

We only took home 4 as it took us 4 hours just to load them and 3 of them were colts. So my parents brought them home for me to quiet down and re home. I am keeping one which is a colt and we are gelding him soon as we already have a few mares. The other two colts are up for adoption now and the mare we gave away to a more experienced home as I just couldn't handle her, she barged down fences, and full on ran head first at me. The was about 6 or 7 and I just decided ill put her in hands of more experience. 

But to my question, the colt i am keeping, his name is Kevin (None of these horses had names so I got to name them, The other 2 colts are Elliot and Steve) He is a yearling and I have been working with him for about 3 weeks and he is dead quiet, I can touch him all over run around him and he just follows. But I cant figure out his colours. He currently has his winter coat so is fluffy.

His mother (the one I re homed) is a chestnut pinto and his father was either a taffy or a dark brown pinto (the only two stallions at the old couples place)

I have added photos of Kevin and his mother (Primrose)
What do you think?
Thanks


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He looks silver black - taffy


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhh is he ever cute!!


----------



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you  Do you think he will stay that colour? Or cant anyone predict that?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Carlyt101 said:


> Thank you  Do you think he will stay that colour? Or cant anyone predict that?


Wait until he is fully shedded out, his summer coat will be more accurate for body color as winter coats tend to bleach out. Nutrition also plays apart of coat color, diets show through in coat color, shine and texture.


----------



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

So he is a Silver Black Taffy? I just searched images of Silver black taffy horses and they look a lot darker than Kevin? Also does his white patches count as anything, such as a type of pinto?


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

What a CUTIE!!!! And I love that his name is Kevin! That's adorable. 

Unfortunately I can't pin point the color, either. Pinto IMO because of his mama and his own markings but not sure the exact color. He looks almost silver in the middle picture? Much lighter in the last one, so it's really hard for me to tell. (I know, I'm no help. I only came to say he's adorable) He'll be even more stunning when he sheds! 

Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you! I wanted to have a name that was different so Kevin popped into my head and thats what I called him  He is such a sweetie. I may post another topic when he sheds out to see what people think then? Might have picked a bad time to figure it out


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Listen to Chiilaa, she knows colour.

Silver dilution expresses more strongly in miniatures than most big horse breeds, and has many different degrees of expression. Classic black silver (chocolate taffy, whatever you want to call it) is a chocolate horse with a white or cream mane and tail. However, expression can be as subtle as sun-bleached looking mane/tail, or as extreme as this little guy (and even more!).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

In minis they call it silver dapple and yes he is pinto. His summer coat will probably be darker but minis don't shed too well their first couple of years. If you shave him he would look like a gray with dapples.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The white pinto pattern he expresses the most is tobiano, if he has other white pattern genes, they are not loudly expressed/noticeable in these pictures. His mom has more than just tobiano as she has white on her face (tobiano does not put white on the head)


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He certainly is cute!
Love the names. : )


----------

